# DOA Shrimp



## shooterguy71 (Jul 24, 2017)

I have heard and read multiple ways to fish a DOA shrimp and have had mixed results. I have tried just the shrimp and work it slow with a twitch every now and then. I have also tried it under a popping cork. Am I missing the mark? Anyone care to throw some suggestions my way? Thanks in advance


----------



## fishman01 (Jul 24, 2017)

I like to fish the mouths of creeks on the slack tides when the water isn't moving too fast yet. Find the rip where the creek and river merge. Throw the DOA on the bottom and move it very slowly and let it "sweep" along the bottom left or right depending on the current. I find twitching not necessary fishing like that. Just move it slow.

We went last weekend and bought a quart of live shrimp. Fished the whole quart of bait and not a single keeper. Every fish was between 10 and 13 inches long. Probably caught 50 shorts. The only keepers were caught on the DOA's. Two 18" trout and a 16" flounder. The small fish would not bite the DOA.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 24, 2017)

I have fished and fished those things every way you can fish them and have yet to catch a single fish, never even had one hit it. I can catch lots of fish in the same places with Gulp or other lures.


----------



## shooterguy71 (Jul 24, 2017)

What color seemed to work? I have a few different colors to try.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jul 24, 2017)

I fish them at least a couple of times a week. I only fish them under a popping cork and only fish color combos that contain gold flakes. Definitely my go to artificial.


----------



## fishman01 (Jul 25, 2017)

I like the red one and the gold one, both with glitter inside.


----------



## trippcasey (Jul 25, 2017)

I like them better than Gulps. Ive had way better success with DOA than Gulps.


----------



## boatbuilder (Jul 25, 2017)

I like the pink 1/4 oz d o a shrimp. With a popping cork or sometimes just a split shot and fished like a plastic worm.

Never have much luck with the gulps.


----------

